# One thing I don't get about Blazer (and NBA) players



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

From: http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersblog/



> On living in Portland:
> "It's good for a young player like me who's just coming up because there are not a lot of off-court activities to get involved with."


I've heard this from player after player that's donned a Blazer uniform. Maybe I'm just ignorant, but WTF does Portland lack as far as "things to do" that other Big Cities have that 20-30 year old urban blacks what to do? (yes, I'm stereotyping black vs. white, because frankly, I've never heard a white player complain about a lack of "things to do" in Portland). Are there just not enough "Bling Bling" opportunities for these spoiled rich young millionaires? Is there not enough opportunities to go to Strip Clubs (which Portland has), Casinos (which Portland has within driving distance), Dance Clubs (which there are numerous), or the thousands of other things that us common schleps do for entertainment, like see movies, go out to eat, attend theaters, arts, whatever. I mean, what are these guys looking for? Everything that I can think of that they'd want, they SHOULDN'T BE LOOKING FOR IN THE FIRST PLACE.

Am I right here, or am I just getting old and cranky, and just "not in touch" with the youth of today?


----------



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

Even in boring Bay Area, if you have money you can find good things to do.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow, ummm... wow.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

DrewFix said:


> Wow, ummm... wow.


Meaning what? You can't believe I'd bring up such a subject, because I'm just being a racist reneck jerk? Or shouldn't it be painfully obvious what they can't do in Portland as opposed to bigger cities? Please enlighten me, o wise one.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

What might a young, black, footloose, multi-millionaire want?

How about soul food restaurants? There are only a handful in Portland.

How about Black clothing stores? Younger, wealthy, hip hop style men don't shop at Nordstrom's. Do they have good choices in Portland? No.

How about good rap clubs? And several. How about numerous good dance clubs? Guys in their financial situation like to club hop. Face it, the club scene in Portland is very third rate. And the hip hop club scene doesn't even come close to most NBA cities, which either are party towns (Miami, NY, LA, Atlanta, New Orleans etc.) or have much larger black populations (Memphis, Chicago, Oakland, Houston, etc.)

How about a town filled with young, beautiful, decked out eye-candy? Portland just ain't that kind of town. Fashion isn't much of a thing here. Models or model beautiful women don't move TO Portland.

And you mentioned strip clubs, as if Portland had that covered. How many of the nicer clubs in Portland specialize in African-American women? I don't know the answer, but I doubt very many.

Nope, not a whole lot of fun for those guys.

The Blazer players who have liked it here the most have been family men and those that liked fishing. They didn't do the town all that much (if at all), so didn't miss those things.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Nice post Masbee.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Wow... I just put Cornelius, OR on my list of places to never go.... don't want to get lynched or anything...


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Meaning what? You can't believe I'd bring up such a subject, because I'm just being a racist reneck jerk? Or shouldn't it be painfully obvious what they can't do in Portland as opposed to bigger cities? Please enlighten me, o wise one.


the level of ignorance was staggering. i mean, not every one has the same needs or wants as far as entertainment. the fact that you listed three things that you refered to as "bling bling" opportunities that as a young man in the publics eye that they shouldn't engage in really says alot about your understanding of things out side of your limited view. also the fact that it comes off as having alot of distain for rich young black men doesn't help much either. maybe i miss read your post.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

DrewFix said:


> the level of ignorance was staggering. i mean, not every one has the same needs or wants as far as entertainment. the fact that you listed three things that you refered to as "bling bling" opportunities that as a young man in the publics eye that they shouldn't engage in really says alot about your understanding of things out side of your limited view. also the fact that it comes off as having alot of distain for rich young black men doesn't help much either. maybe i miss read your post.


Wow. I guess you all just want to see racism in any question that has anything to do with cultural differences between people of different ethnicities and backgrounds. I'll remember that before I ask anything like this again.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Wow. I guess you all just want to see racism in any question that has anything to do with cultural differences between people of different ethnicities and backgrounds. I'll remember that before I ask anything like this again.


not racist just ignorant. 
i did, however, say this "also the fact that it comes off as having alot of distain for rich young black men doesn't help much either" and since it is text read it any way you like.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Can't we all just get along?
Chris, your question was a legit one and no one accused you of racism, you brought it up. The demographic description of the majority of young NBA players was correct. It's not racist to say so, it's only racist to make certain assumptions because of it.
Myself, I always wished the Blazers could draft some nice quiet intellectual type with mad hoops skills who would love Powell's Books and the symphony. 
And it's not just Portland, BTW. Utah is even worse in that regards (you can get a drink in Portland!) and Sacramento is not exactly known as a swingin' place. 
But it's my humble opinion that winning makes up for a lot. We did not hear these complaints in the early 90's even though there were young single guys on the team. Going to the finals is worth not having the best clubs.
And BTW I've seen some damn beautiful women in Portland...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Portland is a white town with young black people on the team, who for the most part have grow up around other blacks primarily. It would be hard for the differences to not be there. We'd all love for it to be "people are people wherever you go," but sometimes individuals value different things. In your twenties, with a lot of money, I'm sure they'd like to be in a place that is brimming with babes (*cough* LA or San Diego *cough*).

And your question would have had more weight, if you didn't put in "bling bling." I mean, that's the kind of ignorance people talk about. I'm sure if Portland were more diverse, young black players wouldn't feel the way they do.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

"lynched"????...if we're grading comments, that was the dumbest.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Masbee said:


> What might a young, black, footloose, multi-millionaire want?
> 
> How about soul food restaurants? There are only a handful in Portland.
> 
> ...



Bingo!


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Ok i know this is stupid question and im a kid and therefor should know this but what does lynched mean ive heard Dre and like everyone on his lable drop that line many times


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm not one to get into it Blazerben, but I'd google it if I were you and then click on images. That could be a better description that typing out a response.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Blazerben4 said:


> Ok i know this is stupid question and im a kid and therefor should know this but what does lynched mean ive heard Dre and like everyone on his lable drop that line many times


lynched is an old slang term for hung by the neck until your dead, dead, dead.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I think any young multi-millionare public figure would want to go to exclusive places with only other cool exclusive people to kick back and be his own person. How many clubs are there in town where a Blazer can go and be guaranteed to not have an ARE (average ******* encounter) ?


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

DrewFix said:


> not racist just ignorant.


It's not racist or ignorant, it's just not "politically correct." Any time a white person talks about black culture (though his argument was more about youth than color) the PC police are going to immediately jump on that. That kind of simple minded reaction is what really seems ignorant.

As for Portland, I don't think there's a lot less to do. Maybe the weather limits things that you can do. I think it's really just about the club life and partying, and Portland not being a "hip" city.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Goldmember said:


> DrewFix said:
> 
> 
> > not racist just ignorant. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

How so?


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Goldmember said:


> It's not racist or ignorant, it's just not "politically correct." Any time a white person talks about black culture (though his argument was more about youth than color) the PC police are going to immediately jump on that. That kind of simple minded reaction is what really seems ignorant.
> 
> As for Portland, I don't think there's a lot less to do. Maybe the weather limits things that you can do. I think it's really just about the club life and partying, and Portland not being a "hip" city.


ig·no·rant 
1. Lacking education or knowledge. 
2. Showing or arising from a lack of education or knowledge: an ignorant mistake. 
3. *Unaware or uninformed. *


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

DrewFix said:


> ig·no·rant
> 1. Lacking education or knowledge.
> 2. Showing or arising from a lack of education or knowledge: an ignorant mistake.
> 3. *Unaware or uninformed. *


So in other words, you have no reason. You are just going to throw up your hands and scream "I KNOW RACISM AND IGNORANCE WHEN I SEE IT!". Yeah. If you want to go back and read my original post, you'll see that I qualified my question with "I might be ignorant on this".... which I may still be. But your "PC POLICE" attitude, frothing at the mouth that anyone DARE make any kind of assumptions about the wants and desires of average young NBA players (and are the majority of them black? YES... you cannot deny this) just smacks of ignorance and LAZINESS. So although "Masbee" actually gave me some detailed points, intelligently and thoughtfully laid out that I had to take under consideration, the rest of you who have called me out on this have provided nothing except "AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!! HE SAID SOMETHING ABOUT RACE! YOU CAN'T DO THAT!! YOU ARE EVIL!". Bring something more to the table if you want to be taken seriously. Otherwise, just please don't hit the "reply" button again... at least in this thread.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> So in other words, you have no reason. You are just going to throw up your hands and scream "I KNOW RACISM AND IGNORANCE WHEN I SEE IT!". Yeah. If you want to go back and read my original post, you'll see that I qualified my question with "I might be ignorant on this".... which I may still be. But your "PC POLICE" attitude, frothing at the mouth that anyone DARE make any kind of assumptions about the wants and desires of average young NBA players (and are the majority of them black? YES... you cannot deny this) just smacks of ignorance and LAZINESS. So although "Masbee" actually gave me some detailed points, intelligently and thoughtfully laid out that I had to take under consideration, the rest of you who have called me out on this have provided nothing except "AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!! HE SAID SOMETHING ABOUT RACE! YOU CAN'T DO THAT!! YOU ARE EVIL!". Bring something more to the table if you want to be taken seriously. Otherwise, just please don't hit the "reply" button again... at least in this thread.


excuse me? as i stated before i didn't even mention racism. i simply said that the level of ignorance was staggering.
i felt that Masbee's explanation was enough that i didn't need to xplin further.
i have no clue why this is directed at me at all. i have no clue who you're quoting but heck vent away.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> How about a town filled with young, beautiful, decked out eye-candy? Portland just ain't that kind of town. Fashion isn't much of a thing here. Models or model beautiful women don't move TO Portland.


There is all kinds of beautiful women in Portland.....Just go to a Blazer game and you can find them all over the place....I don't think that is something that Portland lacks at all....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Portland is a white town with young black people on the team, who for the most part have grow up around other blacks primarily. It would be hard for the differences to not be there. We'd all love for it to be "people are people wherever you go," but sometimes individuals value different things. In your twenties, with a lot of money, I'm sure they'd like to be in a place that is brimming with babes (*cough* LA or San Diego *cough*).
> 
> And your question would have had more weight, if you didn't put in "bling bling." I mean, that's the kind of ignorance people talk about. I'm sure if Portland were more diverse, young black players wouldn't feel the way they do.



Portland isn't as white of a town as you think it is....It has a fairly large black population, SE is loaded with mexicans and russians as well.....I think that is a common misconception by a lot of people who have never been to Portland....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Portland isn't as white of a town as you think it is....It has a fairly large black population, SE is loaded with mexicans and russians as well.....I think that is a common misconception by a lot of people who have never been to Portland....


What is fairly large in percentages? You do know that census numbers show that Blacks are mostly concentrated in large metropolises correct? LA, Chicago, Detroit, Washington, Seattle, Oakland, New York City, Miami, Atlanta, Houston. Those cities usually have higher than the national percentage of black people which is around 12-13%.

And citing Mexicans and Russians doesn't really mean much, because these are black guys. If this was Eduardo Najera, the Mexicans would be out in full force to support the guy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HKF said:


> What is fairly large in percentages? You do know that census numbers show that Blacks are mostly concentrated in large metropolises correct? LA, Chicago, Detroit, Washington, Seattle, Oakland, New York City, Miami, Atlanta, Houston. Those cities usually have higher than the national percentage of black people which is around 12-13%.


LA, Chicago, Detroit, WDC, Oakland, NYC, Miami, Atlanta and HOuston. Yes.

Seattle? nope.

Seattle has about 8.5% black, Portland about 6.6. 

Seattle has a big Asian population (twice that of Portland). But we have a bigger latino population (about the same difference of the black population differences). Seattle Portland


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hap said:


> LA, Chicago, Detroit, WDC, Oakland, NYC, Miami, Atlanta and HOuston. Yes.
> 
> Seattle? nope.
> 
> ...


I had a feeling Seattle might be slightly out of the mix.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

St. Louis has a large black population as well...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> St. Louis has a large black population as well...


I didn't list them because they don't have a pro team, but the Lou's population is declining yearly.


----------



## rosecoleredbackboards (Feb 16, 2005)

This post was inappropriate (even in jest) for this conversation or any conversation on this board. Please refrain from making posts of this nature. Thanks.


----------



## rosecoleredbackboards (Feb 16, 2005)

no meaningful discusions will ever take place on this forum as long as censors speak for posters thanks:clap:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

rosecoleredbackboards said:


> no meaningful discusions will ever take place on this forum as long as censors speak for posters thanks:clap:


what you posted there wasn't remotely close to being considered "meaningful", nor did it add anything to the conversation.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

rosecoleredbackboards said:


> no meaningful discusions will ever take place on this forum as long as censors speak for posters thanks:clap:


We don't equate "meaningful" with "racist." I'm sure you can find other sites that will indulge you in such meaningful discussions.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I'll be honest with you guys, I'm a person of color but not black and I found it very difficult to live in Portland. The constant surveillance by Police and other law enforcement definitly didn't help. I lived there almost all my life until I was 19, there was a reason why I left to southern California and that was because I wanted to not get the unfair treatment that I got in Portland. I know I'll catch a lot of non-understanding flack by a lot of white folks on this board but that's the way it was for me, whether you want to believe it or not. The living conditions for really anyone that is a minority there is hard, that is why I moved. I don't look back really, I appreciate for a lot of the lessons I learned there but only in Portland and the school systems is where they spit in my face and called me the N word, and I'm not even black. It's the only place where white kids would get away with some of the most derogatory language I've ever heard in my life. I won't even speak of it. The comment is perfectly appropriate and shouldn't be dwelled upon.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> I'll be honest with you guys, I'm a person of color but not black and I found it very difficult to live in Portland. The constant surveillance by Police and other law enforcement definitly didn't help. I lived there almost all my life until I was 19, there was a reason why I left to southern California and that was because I wanted to not get the unfair treatment that I got in Portland. I know I'll catch a lot of non-understanding flack by a lot of white folks on this board but that's the way it was for me, whether you want to believe it or not. The living conditions for really anyone that is a minority there is hard, that is why I moved. I don't look back really, I appreciate for a lot of the lessons I learned there but only in Portland and the school systems is where they spit in my face and called me the N word, and I'm not even black. It's the only place where white kids would get away with some of the most derogatory language I've ever heard in my life. I won't even speak of it. The comment is perfectly appropriate and shouldn't be dwelled upon.


People are going to get that kind of stuff anywhere they go...It all depends on what area you are living in or what kind of stupid asses will do stupid things, I'm not sure that you can avoid them anywhere....As for the police having servaillance on you, police don't just do that to random people of different races....You have to warrant something for them to serveillance


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> People are going to get that kind of stuff anywhere they go...It all depends on what area you are living in or what kind of stupid asses will do stupid things, I'm not sure that you can avoid them anywhere....As for the police having servaillance on you, police don't just do that to random people of different races....You have to warrant something for them to serveillance


:sigh: There's a reason why people complain about racial profiling, it's because it's not a figment of their imaginations.

Everytime I get on the plane, it happens to an Arab American.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> :sigh: There's a reason why people complain about racial profiling, it's because it's not a figment of their imaginations.
> 
> Everytime I get on the plane, it happens to an Arab American.


It's unfortunate, but it's a reality that after 9-11 profiling like that is going to happen...


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

rosecoleredbackboards said:


> no meaningful discusions will ever take place on this forum as long as censors speak for posters thanks:clap:


Question about your avatar.. did Francis do that during a regular season game??? if so... I don't know what to think.... as a coach I would've taken him out of a game and suspended him.. If I were a fan at the game on the other hand, that would've been one of the coolest things ever...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Masbee said:


> What might a young, black, footloose, multi-millionaire want?
> 
> How about soul food restaurants? There are only a handful in Portland.
> 
> ...


I think Masbee nailed a lot of it. But theres more to it, I think.

Sure, there are large areas of Portland that are predominantly black, but the problem is that the people & establishments IN those areas arent all that afluent. I can see rich young black men (i.e., NBA players) having a hard time connecting there, not to mention with the non-black (which includes Anglo, Hispanic, Asian, Eastern European, etc.) elements of this community.

A LOT of former Blazers have made Portland their full-time home. Its a great place to live and raise a family once youve established yourself. But there just isnt a lot of appeal here for extremely wealthy young black men looking to decompress between road trips and during the off-season. And the small size and relatively low afluency rate of the black population here in Portland, I think, makes it difficult for our black players to connect.

But I think you were accurate, chris, when you said youve heard that same quote from a lot of our players. Ive heard it too, and this (combined with Masbees explanation) is the best I can do to answer your question.

PBF


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> .As for the police having servaillance on you, police don't just do that to random people of different races....You have to warrant something for them to serveillance


How would you know? How many days have you spent as a minority in Portland?

I'm a white kid and I didn't have problems with the police when I lived there, but I'm not about to pretend like it doesn't happen to others just because it didn't happen to me.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Cleveland, Milwaukee, Charlotte, Sacramento, Indianapolis, San Antonio, Salt Lake City. These are the towns, in my opinion, with less than Jack-**** to do. 

Some others are borderline and/or have about the same amount of decent stuff to do. Denver, Phoenix, Minnesota, Memphis, maybe one or two others. 

Yet I only hear about Portland and Salt Lake City being 'boring for black people'. Why is that?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Cleveland, Milwaukee, Charlotte, Sacramento, Indianapolis, San Antonio, Salt Lake City. These are the towns, in my opinion, with less than Jack-**** to do.
> 
> Some others are borderline and/or have about the same amount of decent stuff to do. Denver, Phoenix, Minnesota, Memphis, maybe one or two others.
> 
> Yet I only hear about Portland and Salt Lake City being 'boring for black people'. Why is that?


reputation.

why do you think HKF included Seattle in the "black populations above 12%" group (this isn't a knock on HKF)?

Seattle as a reputation as this great melting pot of a city, and Portland is basically a white city. (altho if you actually know anything about Portland and how socially advanced it is, you'd see how lame and inaccurate that reptuation is)

When, outside of their Asian population (which is about 12% vs Portlands 6%), Seattle is basically Portland but with worse weather and more sense of entitlement/arrogance.

I think 99% of Portlands problem is reputation. It rains here all the time..there's nothing to do...there's no "minorities" here. We're a small backwater town (despite the fact we've basically been one of the first areas to do bottle recylcing/refund, free beach access, medical marijuana, death with dignity, voting against several anti-gay inititives)..

but when you repeat the same crap about Portland (or Salt Lake, or Sacramento), it just sticks. It's easier to believe the lies, than it is to find out the truth.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Fork said:


> Cleveland, Milwaukee, Charlotte, Sacramento, Indianapolis, San Antonio, Salt Lake City. These are the towns, in my opinion, with less than Jack-**** to do.
> 
> Some others are borderline and/or have about the same amount of decent stuff to do. Denver, Phoenix, Minnesota, Memphis, maybe one or two others.
> 
> Yet I only hear about Portland and Salt Lake City being 'boring for black people'. Why is that?


Because you live in Portland so you hear about Portland more often. Trust me, I hear the same thing about Indianapolis all the damn time (and it's true too). Our best free agent signing in franchise history is Stephen Jackson, that tells you all you need to know about how many players want to come to Indiana. Although, Indianapolis does have a much bigger black population than Portland.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Hap said:


> We're a small backwater town (despite the fact we've basically been one of the first areas to do bottle recylcing/refund, free beach access, medical marijuana, death with dignity, voting against several anti-gay inititives)..


:rotf:

Yeah. Ball players care a LOT about Portland being a nice, touchy-feely, commie-*** kind of place. That really would be a selling point if the players just would take the time to see through the lie. Because we all know that players from the 'hood *really* care about gays and recycling.

:rotf:

:rotf:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> People are going to get that kind of stuff anywhere they go...It all depends on what area you are living in or what kind of stupid asses will do stupid things, I'm not sure that you can avoid them anywhere....As for the police having servaillance on you, police don't just do that to random people of different races....You have to warrant something for them to serveillance


Are you insane or ignorant? One of my professors here in San Diego even told me himself, amongst the worst Police Departments in the nation is Portland because of how racist they are and the malpractices they use on a regular basis. I've never sold drugs, I've never even associated myself with those types of people. So you think it is normal to be followed by 4 police squad cars on the way home from school? Sure, the police were on point on that one. Since I came to San Diego, I haven't had any trouble with any law. You need to further educate yourself on the subject if you want to speak on it.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

HKF said:


> :sigh: There's a reason why people complain about racial profiling, it's because it's not a figment of their imaginations.
> 
> Everytime I get on the plane, it happens to an Arab American.



Don't stress brother. I used to work at the airport in Portland as security and sure they were racist before 9/11 but after it they basically harassed me until I quit. They kept asking me questions about how many times I pray and who is my God and bull**** like that. I could have sued the crap out of that Huntleigh company for that and the supervisors letting me drink on the job at the age of 17. I know the racism that goes on to search someone, I know it all. They would enforce searching someone if they had a turban or if they were of color. That was unfortunately the norm there.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Don't stress brother. I used to work at the airport in Portland as security and sure they were racist before 9/11 but after it they basically harassed me until I quit. They kept asking me questions about how many times I pray and who is my God and bull**** like that. I could have sued the crap out of that Huntleigh company for that and the supervisors letting me drink on the job at the age of 17. I know the racism that goes on to search someone, I know it all. They would enforce searching someone if they had a turban or if they were of color. That was unfortunately the norm there.




You could have sued but you didn't. That makes no sense. If someone was doing you as wrong as you say they were then you should have sued them to prevent it from happening to someone else.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> You could have sued but you didn't. That makes no sense. If someone was doing you as wrong as you say they were then you should have sued them to prevent it from happening to someone else.


Should have yea, but I wasn't brought up like that. I don't want to capatalize on mistakes and get everyone else in trouble and fired over there. I probably still wouldn't sue because I don't believe thats how someone should earn their money, go out and work hard for it.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> You could have sued but you didn't. That makes no sense. If someone was doing you as wrong as you say they were then you should have sued them to prevent it from happening to someone else.


I don't know many 17 year olds with lawyers. Sure he could have gone out and got a lawyer and done a lawsuit, but it's a lot easier and sometimes saner to walk away and move on... not saying it's always the right thing, but I think it's ridiculous to insinuate that he's not telling the truth because he didn't file a lawsuit as a high school kid.

It seems like a lot of people refuse to believe that things like this go on when they clearly do... it's a lot easier to just deny and discredit than it is to process it and deal with it.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I still say winning cures a lot. San Antonio is not a swinging town. It has a large Latino but not a large African-American community. I've not heard of NBA players complaining about going there. 
As for the lynching question, lynching was/is the extra-legal murder of an individual or sometimes group of people, based sometimes on an accusation which may or may not have been true and sometimes on a person being in the wrong place at the wrong time. Usually the victims were racial minorities but were sometimes religious or political minorities. The murders were often carried out combined with torture, rape if the victim was a woman and extreme brutality. Contrary to the notion that they were secretive, they were often announced in advance in the newspaper. Crowds would gather to watch the victim be tortured, local pols made speeches and preachers blessed the lynching. I recommend the book _On Lynching_ by Ida B. Wells-Barnett. It's short but comprehensive.
As for Sambonius, I don't think anyone can tell him what he did or did not experience! And suing is not generally an option unless one has money for attorney, witnesses, clear evidence of illegal acts etc.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Because you live in Portland so you hear about Portland more often. Trust me, I hear the same thing about Indianapolis all the damn time (and it's true too). Our best free agent signing in franchise history is Stephen Jackson, that tells you all you need to know about how many players want to come to Indiana. Although, Indianapolis does have a much bigger black population than Portland.


Indianapolis's black population is almost twice that of the nations too.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Iwatas said:


> :rotf:
> 
> Yeah. Ball players care a LOT about Portland being a nice, touchy-feely, commie-*** kind of place. That really would be a selling point if the players just would take the time to see through the lie. Because we all know that players from the 'hood *really* care about gays and recycling.
> 
> ...


what is this, 1969? do we still ***** and moan and call people "commies"?

btw, you ask most of the ex players why they stay here (in some cases, after 1 season and never being much of a player) they'll tell you it's because it's a good place to raise kids..and part of that is the "commie" mentality.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Are you insane or ignorant? One of my professors here in San Diego even told me himself, amongst the worst Police Departments in the nation is Portland because of how racist they are and the malpractices they use on a regular basis. I've never sold drugs, I've never even associated myself with those types of people. So you think it is normal to be followed by 4 police squad cars on the way home from school? Sure, the police were on point on that one. Since I came to San Diego, I haven't had any trouble with any law. You need to further educate yourself on the subject if you want to speak on it.


So, you were followed by 4 police squad cars for no reason? Were you friends with the wrong crowd? I just have a hard time that so many police officers at one time would follow you for absolutely no reason. 

I would take what your professor said about the Portland Police with a grain of salt. I too lived in Southern Cal and I'm sure some of there departments would compare to any of the racial stuff hapening in Portland.

Also, what does Zagsfan need to educate himself on? Yes, a white man can't walk in a black man, or an asian man, or an arab mans shoes, but a white man can understand someone what of what's going on. I admit they can't understand everything, but with ones life experiences, one can understand what goes on. Even though I'm white, I was profiled in HS also.. Shocker huh. Yep, kids were profiled for what cars they drove. I had a nice 1967 Nova II. I got some bogus tickets and stopped a few times, but now since I'm older, and I'd like to think a little wiser, I can see that's just what goes with the territory. 

I also didn't see much of racism stuff until I went into the military. Then I saw what I guess others call reverse racism. Being on a south western boarder town, whites were the minorities. Oh, this was when I found there was a racial slur for people who were Irish like myself. Thanks to Carlos, the Puerto Rican from the Bronx to enlighten all of us in about every racial category there is.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> How would you know? How many days have you spent as a minority in Portland?
> 
> I'm a white kid and I didn't have problems with the police when I lived there, but I'm not about to pretend like it doesn't happen to others just because it didn't happen to me.



Portland is a fairly good sized city, I highly doubt that the police would spend their time following a kid around because he is Arab....As to your question of how many days I have spent a minority in Portland? from birth until last November I grew up in St. Johns and went to Roosevelt high school, which is along with Jefferson a predominately black high school.....In fact I was pretty much the minority there....If Sambonius thinks that the Portland police department had 4 cop cars following him because he was Arab, he is mistaken...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> One of my professors here in San Diego even told me himself, amongst the worst Police Departments in the nation is Portland because of how racist they are and the malpractices they use on a regular basis.


Tell your professor he needs to go back to school if he thinks that the Portland PD is corrupt, tell him to drive up I-5 about an hour to L.A. and he will find a crooked department...



> I've never sold drugs, I've never even associated myself with those types of people. So you think it is normal to be followed by 4 police squad cars on the way home from school?


You obviously didn't live in inner city Portland...That kind of stuff just doesn't happen in Portland unless you are with some kind major drug dealer or something of that nature...4 police cars just aren't going to follow home some kid because of his race, bottomline....Did you live out in Mollala, Estecada or Scappose, something like that seems much more realistic out there...



> You need to further educate yourself on the subject if you want to speak on it.


I'm very educated on the subject....

Either you're fabricating this story or you're leaving out some key details....Because there is no way that would happen just because of your race in the Portland city limits, the police have much better things to do (like busting meth labs) trust me...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Should have yea, but I wasn't brought up like that. I don't want to capatalize on mistakes and get everyone else in trouble and fired over there. I probably still wouldn't sue because I don't believe thats how someone should earn their money, go out and work hard for it.



When did I say sue for money. I said sue so it wouldn't happen to anyone else. If a company is doing you wrong like that you need to show them that you will not put up with it.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Tell your professor he needs to go back to school if he thinks that the Portland PD is corrupt, tell him to drive up I-5 about an hour to L.A. and he will find a crooked department...


My professor is a sheriff for the city of San Diego, he went to Portland to train officers. He's misinformed? Give me a break. He was there himself. 




> You obviously didn't live in inner city Portland...That kind of stuff just doesn't happen in Portland unless you are with some kind major drug dealer or something of that nature...4 police cars just aren't going to follow home some kid because of his race, bottomline....Did you live out in Mollala, Estecada or Scappose, something like that seems much more realistic out there...


It did happen, I don't think they actually thought I was of some threat, they wanted to **** with me, simple as that. 




> I'm very educated on the subject....


\

Questionable. 



> Either you're fabricating this story or you're leaving out some key details....Because there is no way that would happen just because of your race in the Portland city limits, the police have much better things to do (like busting meth labs) trust me...


Left school with nobody else in my car, on my way home and a squad car moves in front of me, directly behind me, to my right, and to my left. Fishy ain't it? They shadowed my every move of mine for more than 5 miles. What key details are you speaking of? If I didn't signal on a turn or was speeding they would have pulled me over don't you think? Do you think I have something to gain by saying this stuff on a message board or something? The subject came up and wanted to let all the "oh racism ended a long time ago" mentality stop.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> When did I say sue for money. I said sue so it wouldn't happen to anyone else. If a company is doing you wrong like that you need to show them that you will not put up with it.


Yes, because a 17 year old kid really knows what to do in a situation like that. Rather than sue them, I'd rather kick everyone in their groin for what they put me through.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> My professor is a sheriff for the city of San Diego, he went to Portland to train officers.


Hmmmm.....? He's a professor, who is also a sheriff in San Diego and also trains police in Portland, what doesn't this guy do?....



> My professor is a sheriff for the city of San Diego, he went to Portland to train officers. He's misinformed? Give me a break. He was there himself.


I lived there myself as well...Sure their was a couple killings of blacks that were of questionable judgement, but those couple cases are nothing compared to the police brutality and murders that go on in L.A. every day....



> It did happen, I don't think they actually thought I was of some threat, they wanted to **** with me, simple as that.


What part of town was this in?.....I'm pretty sure this wouldn't happen within the city limits...Maybe in one of the po-dunk outskirt towns....



> Left school with nobody else in my car, on my way home and a squad car moves in front of me, directly behind me, to my right, and to my left. Fishy ain't it? They shadowed my every move of mine for more than 5 miles. What key details are you speaking of? If I didn't signal on a turn or was speeding they would have pulled me over don't you think? Do you think I have something to gain by saying this stuff on a message board or something? The subject came up and wanted to let all the "oh racism ended a long time ago" mentality stop.


You sure you weren't on psilocybin mushrooms, because I had a story similar to that one time when I took those.....j/k.....Your probably telling the truth but I doubt 4 cop cars would follow you for no apparent reason....I have friends of all kinds of cultures and they have never came across any kind of discrimination or anything of that nature....However, I could picture stuff like that happening out in S.E. where they have Mexican gang problems....


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

After reading a lot of post on this thread it just makes me realize one thing. Racial problems still exist, on all sides of the issue. The whole fact that a person feels out of place because there aren't many people of his race around just points to the fact that people still don't get it...we are all of the human race..we just look different. Now if a person is missing a certain "culture" like hip hop clubs or something, I can understand that....but nobody of your race around...look around, were all people. Are they all people you can get along with? Maybe, maybe not. But no matter where you go, you will always find people you dislike, and people you like. That's life. It seems really weird to me, because I have freinds that are from all over the world, of all skin tones, from Vietnam to South Africa, to Russia and Germany, we all hang out and have a good time. The only people who can't make freinds wherever they go, are either bashful, or closed minded.

Now that being said, I can list a lot of things Portland is missing:

1. This is one of the only places I know where you can't just head down to the Grocery store and get some booze. We have the OLCC organized crime unit running the liquor monopoly in this state.

2. After Hours clubs. There are few, and most of them are illegal.

3. The amount of cool clubs in this town has shrunk badly over the last few years. There were quite a few a couple of years back, but a lot of them have sold out or shut down. See OLCC above.

4. Music scene. Portlands music scene does not have a the broad range that other big cities have. 

5. Restaraunts. Portland has some pretty good restaraunts, but after travelling around quite a bit, you learn what is a high end restaraunt and what isn't. Portland has few that make the high end list, but not many. 

6. Places for cool people to hang out. There are not any places in town which are THE places to be. Exclusive clubs etc.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> 6. Places for cool people to hang out. There are not any places in town which are THE places to be. Exclusive clubs etc.



Maybe there are, but you aren't invited


----------

